# les dates en applescript



## xelal (1 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Je commence seulement a programmer et je commence par applescript. Actuelement je cherche à créer un script pour ical...mais voilà je n'arrive pas à créer une date.

Vous pourriez me dire quel est le formalisme?

merci


----------



## zacromatafalgar (2 Juin 2007)

Salut,

Je t'ai mis dans un script tous les mots clé pour obtenir différentes parties d'une date, pour voir le résultat, il te suffit de cliquer sur l'onglet "Hist. des événements" situé au bas de l'éditeur de scripts...  

```
set currentDate to current date --date du jour complète avec l'heure

log weekday of currentDate --jour de la date (en anglais)
log month of currentDate --mois de la date (en anglais)
log (month of currentDate) as integer --mois de la date en chiffre
log day of currentDate --jour du mois 
log year of currentDate --année
log time of currentDate --heure en secondes
log hours of currentDate --heures
log minutes of currentDate --minutes
log seconds of currentDate --secondes


log date string of currentDate --date uniquement (localisée)
log time string of currentDate --heure uniquement
log short date string of currentDate --date en chiffre
```
ps : comme tu débutes, je précise que le terme "log" sert juste à afficher le résultat dans  "Hist. des événements", tu devrais jeter un il à Applescript de A à Z


----------



## xelal (2 Juin 2007)

Merci. Mais admetons que je veuille ouvrir ical a la date du premier janvier 2007, comment je fais sans passer par 'current date" ?


----------



## zacromatafalgar (2 Juin 2007)

xelal a dit:


> Merci. Mais admetons que je veuille ouvrir ical a la date du premier janvier 2007, comment je fais sans passer par 'current date" ?



Tu es obligé de passer par "current date" pour connaître la date du jour en AS, mais il suffit de créer un événement dans iCal à la date du 1 janvier pour que iCal t'annonce ce qui est prévu sans utiliser AS.

Si tu veux vraiment utiliser AS pour ouvrir iCal : 
	
	



```
set currentDate to current date

if short date string of currentDate = "1/01/07" then
tell application "iCal"
--ce que tu veux
end if
```


----------



## xelal (2 Juin 2007)

Ok merci beaucoup je vais m'arranger


----------

